# Olevia HDTV - No Signal



## Nebbish (Jul 27, 2008)

I have had an Olevia 232V for a year and a half that functioned perfectly until yesterday following a big lightening/thunder storm. When I turned on the tv, I was greeted with a black screen and the message “No Signal.” Throughout the house we have 4 Comcast boxes, none were blown, nor were any other pieces of equipment; however our burglar alarm was set off by the storm.

I tried swapping boxes around and connecting through different methods, swapping sources as I changed input methods (hdmi, component, etc.) No luck, same message. Then, I connected my laptop and the Olevia worked fine as a monitor through VGA.

I am able to access the menu; tried a reset, but nothing seemed to fix the issue.

Any ideas what is wrong or how to fix it? I called an electronics repair shop, and after asking how much I originally paid, they told me it was not worth fixing. I know that if all else fails, I can use it as a monitor...but.....

Any suggestions?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Nebbish :wave: a very warm welcome to TSF :wave:

Having access to the menu indicates that the TV in the main part, is wirking OK. This then indictes that it is the 'tuner' part of the TV that not working properly.

The big clue is the Lightning storm you had. It is more than likely that the 'front end' of teh TV receiver copped a large chunk of voltage and 'fried' the tuner.

The only solution that I can suggest is to take it to a repair shop & explain about is failing after a storm. Probably needs a new tuner module.

If it is a CRT type TV, do not try to open it up and look inside yourself. Upwards of 8000 volts are in there. (Even with the power of and unplugged)


----------

